
Apple Notebook Sales Plummet due to lack of innovation - jboydyhacker
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-hit-by-huge-drop-in-notebook-shipments/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b
======
Feneric
Not sure why the focus on Apple except to grab headlines; all notebook sales
plummeted:
[https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/05/10/1447221/sales-o...](https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/05/10/1447221/sales-
of-pcs-laptops-tablets-continue-to-fall-hit-lowest-point-since-2011)

